# Autotrail control panel



## karalal (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi
On Saturday I picked up my new motorhome
2007 autotrail scout
I was shown the control panel when I bought it but I did not take it all in Is there a manual I can get hold of as there was not one with all the other literature I received.
I am trying to get the water to work as it has been drained could anybody point me in the right direction as I am a complete novice to motorhomes
many thanks


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi to you both

We have a Dakota and love it to bits....when you say get the water to work I presume you mean the taps to run and water heater to work...
Fill the main water tank, this takes around 10 mins with a hose.
Looking at the control panel press the top left botton and a red led will light up. This is the main panel 'on' button. By pressing this again you will kill all electrics in the van. plus this will not work if the engine is running... so engine stopped and top left main button pressed and l.e.d. is illuminated.
Now press the button below the main one ...this is the pump button. if you keep quiet you will hear a tick tick tick of the water pump, this is pressurising the system....Now open the farthest tap from the pump. tyhis will hiss and pop like your mother in law, until you get a steady stream of water...now do this to all taps hot and cold ..when youve done this the system will be primed and the hot water tank full. Now look for the switch marked heatstore, this is your water heater switch ...to electricity so connect your 240 volt up, then simply switch this switch to on..after 10 mins you will have hot water..
hope this helps
Paul & Gill


----------



## karalal (Apr 12, 2008)

Many thanks 
I started to do this but was alarmed at all the bubbling so I switched it off
so I was on the right track


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi 
have a look at the attachment. Hope it helps and answers the questions.
Best of luck. It might be a good idea to join it will be the best £10.00 you will ever spend.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi karalal if you look on our website http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC325_User_Instructions.pdf this should help but gillnpaul has i believe hit the nail on the head Thanks to Paul & Gill
Please do not hesitate to contact us if you need any further assistance

Ian Sargent


----------

